# MSN unter suse linux 9.2 einstellen



## megachucky (23. Dezember 2004)

habe folgendes wichtiges problem, leider kann mir weder freenet noch der suse support weiterhelfen:


 >ich habe nun suse linux 9.2 installiert. auch hier funktioniert das "online gehen" schon.
 >
 >>> >> 
 >>> >> nur folgendes problem:
 >>> >> unter windows muss man unbedingt unter
 >>> >> ger?temanager/capi controller bzw  isdn controller pcmcia/isdn/konfigurieren
 >>> >> 2mal die einwahlnummer eingeben unter mehrfachrunummer (MSN), damit man nicht den normalen freenet tarif zus?tzlich abgebucht bekommt. (mit dieser einstellung geht man sicher, dass der power tarif genutzt wird, da man sich immer ?ber die nummer anmeldet, welche man bei freenet angegeben hat.

 > 
 > 
 > 
 > meine frage nun also: wo stelle ich unter suse linux 9.2 die MSN (mehrfachrufnummer) ein?
 > 
 > 
 > mfg kai


----------

